# good reptile shops in northwest area anyone?



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi,after a good reptile shop or breeder in northwest area who sells royal pythons anyone any info thanks?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Viper and vine is prestwich manchester is good ...

they have a briliant range of reps and excellent advice 

pop in there 

there contact details are here 


404-406 BURY NEW ROAD - PRESTWICH
MANCHESTER M25 1BD

TEL: 0161-7738294

MONDAYS : CLOSED
TUESDAY - SATURDAY : 10.30am - 5.30pm
SUNDAY: 11.00am - 4.00pm​ 

Alan


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

north west is a big place, which part are you in?


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

Stockport Pet Warehouse they dont tend to update the website often but just ring and ask them what your after they had baby royals in last week so should have plenty


----------



## LUISSSSSSSS (Jan 8, 2009)

Theres also Northwest Reptiles, i think he's a breeder so you might have to bell him first. He has his own website and he's based near Manchester.


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Meko said:


> north west is a big place, which part are you in?


hi, based in wirral area


----------



## viper639 (May 8, 2009)

*repti shops in north west*

splendid pets an exotics in eccleston(st helens) they have baby royal pythons in at the min.its easy to find too just off the east lancs in eccleston.there is a shop in ormskirk www.animalanticsonline.com or .co.uk cant remember.whatever you do dont buy captive farmed royals they come with loads of probs despite what the seller will tell you.

you can ring splendid on 01744 739589.:2thumb::no1:

i use splendid a lot an the are a good shop,they now have a bigger shop in sutton up the road from them.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Repti-lisious in Rock Ferry have Loads of baby Royals in at the moment.

Give Dave or Nat a ring on 0151 645 6235. They are really friendly and know what they are doing.


----------



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep we have over 100 royals in at the moment. pop in and see us

187 Old Chester Road, Rock Ferry, CH42 3TB

Look forward to seeing you.


----------

